# Carpnado who is going?



## killersiverb (Jul 26, 2016)

this weekend land of monsters. I think this will have a good turn out. my team is in and three others that i personally know of who ealse is gonna be there???


----------



## S Adams (Jul 31, 2016)

How did it go? I seen two boats as we were heading to Florida for vacation. Maybe next year we can shoot this one!


----------

